# warrior diet



## pete26 (Feb 22, 2011)

has anyone here tried the warrior diet? im thinking about giving it a shot for fat loss but i dont want to lose muscle mass or strength, anyone who has tried it help me out. thanks


----------



## Moneytoblow (Feb 22, 2011)

pete26 said:


> has anyone here tried the warrior diet? im thinking about giving it a shot for fat loss but i dont want to lose muscle mass or strength, anyone who has tried it help me out. thanks



Bad diet bro, don't waste your time.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 22, 2011)

i like it... drink the blood of your enemies and dine on a virgin sacrifice every night before bed...

oh thats not the warrior diet?


----------



## pete26 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why is ut bad?


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> i like it... drink the blood of your enemies and dine on a virgin sacrifice every night before bed...
> 
> oh thats not the warrior diet?



that is soooo crazy! we were just watching Tosh.0 and had him on there


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2011)

Any diet with a name I generally try to stay away from.  Unless something from a brain like Lyle.  Otherwise, I mean come on, Warrior...that's just cheesy and trying to tap into your left brain.


----------



## pete26 (Feb 23, 2011)

so what if this thread was titled one meal a day for fat loss?


----------

